# Ruger sr1911 or Beretta apx??



## Lordish (Jul 15, 2020)

I need a gun for personal protection. Figured i just ask the pros: Ruger sr1911 or Beretta apx? those are available,they have been offered to me for free as a gift but i gotta choose one...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you could hold each gun, better yet shoot them both, you'll be able to make up your mind very easily. 
They are different formatted, the beretta is a striker fired pistol, while the ruger is a single action , much heavier gun, very popular. 

There's a lot of questions? Are you gonna carry the the gun , or just keep it at home for self defense . 
Do you know the difference in formats between the two guns. 
What guns have you owned, first gun?


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

pic said:


> If you could hold each gun, better yet shoot them both, you'll be able to make up your mind very easily.
> They are different formatted, the beretta is a striker fired pistol, while the ruger is a single action , much heavier gun, very popular.
> 
> There's a lot of questions? Are you gonna carry the the gun , or just keep it at home for self defense .
> ...


+1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Totally different guns. 1 is heavier, metal, and has a hammer. The other is a polymer, striker fired gun.

Do you have any interest in 1911s?

I have an APX Centurion. The gun is VERY accurate, but it is so AFTER I changed the factory sights. The factory sights have a front dot larger than the rear dots. It kept making me shoot low when I lines up the dots. I finally put electrical tape on the rear dots - forcing me to use the top of the sights. I shot it much, much better.

I then had Ameriglo sights installed on the gun - VERY accurate.

Beretta cut the price on these by a lot. The Ruger is worth more than the APX, if that matters.

As someone else said - you should hold both and see how they fee to you.

For me, I'd pick the APX. I have owned like twelve 1911s. But, I prefer more expensive 1911s than the Ruger.


----------



## Lordish (Jul 15, 2020)

pic said:


> If you could hold each gun, better yet shoot them both, you'll be able to make up your mind very easily.
> They are different formatted, the beretta is a striker fired pistol, while the ruger is a single action , much heavier gun, very popular.
> 
> There's a lot of questions? Are you gonna carry the the gun , or just keep it at home for self defense .
> ...


I am willing to carry the gun. I own a full auto ak and a variety of shotguns but handguns are not in my area of expertise as i only owned 2 ( sig p320 and beretta m9a3)


----------



## fastreb (Oct 31, 2020)

My recommendation for you would be to pick the APX. IMO, the 1911 requires a real commitment to master and be proficient with it. While you didn't specify what caliber either pistol is, I believe that you'll be able to master the APX at less cost, even if both are 9mm, much less if the 1911 is .45 ACP.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lordish said:


> I need a gun for personal protection. Figured i just ask the pros: Ruger sr1911 or Beretta apx? those are available,they have been offered to me for free as a gift but i gotta choose one...


i would only choose the Beretta only for better concealment.

but i just started 2 months ago, practicing with my Remington R 1911, and i'm lovin' it.

i'd find the 1911 models, especially the government size (full size) to be better suited for the range and home defense. an officer model would be better for carry concealed.

any gun anyone buys needs to be practiced with. if you can shoot a .22, you can shoot a 9MM, .380, .45 ACP, and so on and so forth.

practice, practice, practice.

besides a 1911 "may hold" more value than a "plastic" gun in the long haul, come time to sell or trade it..

(that's just my opinion)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Lordish said:


> I am willing to carry the gun. I own a full auto ak and a variety of shotguns but handguns are not in my area of expertise as i only owned 2 ( sig p320 and beretta m9a3)


If you've already owned a striker fired pistol the Sig P320 then go for the APX.

The Ruger SR 1911 is a single action semi auto which means you'd have to get used to carrying it cocked and locked. You'd have to get used to disengaging the safety as you draw and fire the weapon. The only practical way to carry a single action semi auto for self defense. (Condition one)

Or you could carry it with the hammer down on a chambered round but you'd have to draw the weapon then cock the hammer before it can be fired. (Condition two) Or carry it with a loaded magazine and an empty chamber, but then you'd have draw the weapon and then rack the slide before you can fire the weapon. (Condition three)

If you're willing to practice carrying in condition one then I'd go for the SR 1911 as it is worth more money and there are God only knows how many parts and accessories available for 1911's? Not only if something breaks but if you wish to upgrade it as well.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It boils down to which one you'd be more proficient with? I like something with a hammer as opposed to a striker, but to each their own.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sold my APX Centurion because I like the Gen 5 Glock 19 better. I haven't been a Glock fan for years - but the Gen 5's did it for me. Now, I have 3 in 2 months


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I sold my APX Centurion because I like the Gen 5 Glock 19 better. I haven't been a Glock fan for years - but the Gen 5's did it for me. *Now, I have 3 in 2 months*


Why stop there?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Why stop there?


Haha. Well, because 1 of the 3 was sent off to Taran Tactical for their combat master package. I could have bought 3 blue label Glocks for what that is costing me. So, I am stopping there...

If I buy anything else in the future, it may be a Shadow Systems gun, though


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Haha. Well, because 1 of the 3 was sent off to Taran Tactical for their combat master package. I could have bought 3 blue label Glocks for what that is costing me. So, I am stopping there...
> 
> If I buy anything else in the future, it may be a Shadow Systems gun, though


You can buy two Shadow Systems and have about $400 left over for the price of that Taran Tactical package gun included.

They discontinued the MR918 for the MR920 but they're basically the same gun. However they changed the slide and you can no longer use the push button slide cover plates. Those plates make removing the striker assembly a lot easier for routine maintenance. They also save you from chewing up those plastic striker sleeves. https://www.strikeindustries.com/products/pistol-accessories/glock.html?p=2

A worthwhile addition to any Glock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

True, but I never would have bought two of them in order to not send that gun off. I REALLY want that Combat Master package. I've been lusting after that for over a year. I sold my autographed hockey collection anyway, and decided to do that with some of the money


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> You can buy two Shadow Systems and have about $400 left over for the price of that Taran Tactical package gun included.
> 
> They discontinued the MR918 for the MR920 but they're basically the same gun. However they changed the slide and you can no longer use the push button slide cover plates. Those plates make removing the striker assembly a lot easier for routine maintenance. They also save you from chewing up those plastic striker sleeves. https://www.strikeindustries.com/products/pistol-accessories/glock.html?p=2
> 
> ...


Can you do me a favor and see if while the button is pressed on the back plate if you can pull the trigger?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Can you do me a favor and see if while the button is pressed on the back plate if you can pull the trigger?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes you can pull the trigger.

I don't understand why you'd want to do that? That button is only used to remove the slide cover plate for routine maintenance. It makes removing the plate a one hand operation. Instead of having to use two hands and a small screwdriver or punch to push back on the plastic striker sleeve while using the other hand to push down on the cover to remove it. After awhile you'll end up chewing up that sleeve as it's only made of plastic. The button pushes in on the end of the sleeve and eliminates having to use any tools.

You just push the button in and slide the plate down and out of the slide. You can then remove the striker assembly and clean both it and the striker channel. On a striker fired pistol it's important to keep that assembly and channel clean and free of both oil and debris. Whenever I clean my guns I always include that process as part of it.

I've also installed them on my HK VP series pistols.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> *True, but I never would have bought two of them in order to not send that gun off.* *I REALLY want that Combat Master package.* I've been lusting after that for over a year. I sold my autographed hockey collection anyway, and decided to do that with some of the money


I was just kidding. When you really want a particular item that's all that really counts. If you don't get it you'll always wish you did.

I too could have bought two quality 1911's, Sig's or Beretta's instead of my one Wilson EDC X9. But eventually I just hadda' have a Wilson to add to my collection.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> Yes you can pull the trigger.
> 
> I don't understand why you'd want to do that?


Two reasons depending on what camp you're in.

1: Pressing on the back of the slide thus ensuring the slide is in battery is a method of making a contact shot in an entangled gun fight, if that button interferes with striker travel while pressed that can negate this option, which isn't always a bad thing. See #2

2: There is an aftermarket striker plate that acts as a safety during admin handling/ holstering, its costs about $90. I like this feature but a $20 alternative would be welcome.

https://taudevgroup.myshopify.com/products/striker-control-device

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> Two reasons depending on what camp you're in.
> 
> 1: Pressing on the back of the slide thus ensuring the slide is in battery is a method of making a contact shot in an entangled gun fight, if that button interferes with striker travel while pressed that can negate this option, which isn't always a bad thing. See #2
> 
> ...


Because of the tension of the striker spring it takes a little bit of effort to push that button in as it doesn't stick out that far. Maybe 1/32 of an inch? Most of the time I have to use my fingernail to get it to go in all the way. Fortunately it doesn't interfere with the striker travel, good point though.

If you have a Glock or HK VP series pistol you'll find that push button slide cover plate to be a welcome addition. I'd call it a better mousetrap well worth money. I don't know about that striker control devise though? That looks to me like a solution looking for a problem?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm just gonna leave this here.

If it's not for you, fine. If it is that's cool too.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here.
> 
> If it's not for you, fine. If it is that's cool too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video!


----------

